# Deworming and getting through it



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

My puppy has had to go through this process and it has been almost a week. He's smaller than he should be and I'm worried about the worms. So can anyone help me with the following questions:
How long does it take to fully deworm?
How should I clean his stool? 
How should I keep myself safe from catching worms too? 
Should I be wearing gloves?
when will I know that the dewormer is working? 

I use a doggy bag to clean the poop and I use hot water on the place where he pooped.
Thanks for all the answers. I always worry about my puppy and this is the first time I've had a pup. I want to be sure he's healthy and dewormed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

As puppies age, they go through stages where different worms appear, so you have to have a program, with your vet that gets those as they come up, or you can use a broad spectrum de-wormer, but again, that's something I would talk to my vet about because case by case, a puppy may not need that. Like I've had foster puppies who got everything, on a schedule, planned out and I had a calendar to keep track of it all. Other foster puppies were not so infested.  

If you google worms mar vista vet you will see a list of the different types of worms and can read on the handling and care for each one. But talk to your vet. You may not need to do everything/as much as you think, or you may be able to take a more targeted approach. 

You will sometimes see the worms in the poop. 

Gloves are always a nice precaution but if outdoors a scooper that you can clean works too. 

For some parasites, like giardia, they recommend washing the dog as well. 

You will know they are working when the dog loses a pot bellied look, coat improves, appetite improves, activity level increases...depending on how bad they are when you start. If not bad, you won't see huge improvements, if bad, it's amazing. Like a foster puppy with roundworm was coughing because they had migrated to the lungs, coat was bad, wouldn't eat, didn't gain weight - basically was dying from the number and variety of worms and parasites in her little body. So I would never minimize their impact or your concerns having seen a dog like that (she is healthy/happy in a wonderful home now). 

That website and those pages will give you an idea of some of the precautions, but again, talk to your vet. And if you think about it too much you will never touch your dog again, and put them in a bubble  . I say that, because I have done that and their paws alone probably keep me from an OCD germ condition because there is no way you can have dogs in the house and have that at the same time. Good luck!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Second everything that Jean said and deworming is no big deal. Easy to do and their are different products out there but usually something they eat for one to three days and done. I don't take special precautions around the poop. Clean it up with bags, if inside you might want to spray area with something like Natures Miracle to get rid of the scent and their tendency to poop and pee over the old poop and pee. 

I do understand about worrying about our pups. Try your best to get that under control. Dogs do pick up on our emotions and you could transfer that worry/anxiety to him. Also stress is unhealthy for you and you want to be happy and healthy with your pup. 

Deworming is part of owning a dog and it really is no big deal.


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I'm only worried about it because I have kids walking around him. 

Also, he poops on cement and it is hard to get it out. I try to get all of it but sometimes I dont get it all. I just wash it with warm water and lately, (since buying Natures miracle) I've been using that first then I wash it with warm water. Not sure if that is correct to do. 

I'm more worried about how tiny he is. He was born in March and he is only 9 pounds. His eating isn't the best, I'm assuming because of the worms. And, I'm trying to figure out what he will eat. 

Would it be better to switch him to boiled chicken until he rids himself of worms? 

I just want him to grow

My sisters dog is way bigger than him and they are about a week apart.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Definitely a talk to the vet issue. Are you sure he's a GSD? Could someone else (smaller male dog) have run through the back yard at the breeder?


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Definitely a talk to the vet issue. Are you sure he's a GSD? Could someone else (smaller male dog) have run through the back yard at the breeder?


I did go to the vet the worms are eating up all his nutrients. He is definitely a GSD. He looks like one and I've compared him to other GSD's it's mostly that he has a nasty infestation of worms. Like literally eating him off of flesh and bone. 

I'm getting a stool sample check tomorrow and see what ones he has.


----------

